# Sump Pump making LOUD noise - no water inside



## E2009 (Aug 12, 2009)

Our sump pump has been making really a really loud noise for the past couple of days. I think it is on and off. Checking inside shows no water but for some reason it is still making the noise. Also it is hot down there...like you can feel hot air coming up. could the sump pump possibly be stuck on or turning on for no reason and overheating since there is no water in there? is this dangerous?? I must mention that it was in the high 90s outside today if that is the reason hot air could be coming from there...?? 

We unplugged it and replugged it in and it made a quieter noise for a couple seconds and then stopped. 

Does anyone know what could be wrong and is this dangerous. I won't be fixing it myself (unless it involves a simple 'reset' kind of thing) I would be calling our home warrenty. I do want to know if I should unplug it also if anyone thinks its a hazard if it could be overheating..?

TIA!


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 12, 2009)

Buy a new sump pump. If you are worried about it, you should always unplug it and have a professional look at it....so they can sell you a new one.

The contacts always sit around in dark, moist environments, the switch is probably bad and has made a connection through somehow. If that is bad, there are most likely other issues. Get a new one , you do not want an issue when you need this thing to work.
Go to a plumbing supply house and get the latest and greatest, with a backup alarm, and battery pack if you get lots of water.
It will be cheap insurance compared to a flooded basement.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 12, 2009)

Sump pumps shouldn't make any noise at all when there is no water in the sump.  The reason is that when it's not needed, it should be off not running.  If it has run that long without pumping water or being in water (which is what cools it) it's probably nuked by now anyway.

Cheeping out on a sump pump is not a good idea, follow the above advice.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Something is causing the pump to kick on. Since there is no water in the sump, it sounds like some type of a short. Unplug it and plan on buying another pump. The heat is from the pump running and not having water to cool it.


----------

